# Fuel Injector Circuit Question



## djfaka (Sep 3, 2005)

For the past 2 days I've been driving my 94 MAX pretty hard. Today when I started it the 'Check Engine Light' Was displayed and my engine now sputters like a go-kart. I ran the ECU diagnostics test which had 5 red and 1 green which seems to be 'fuel injector circuit open'. I'm having trouble finding information on what that means exactly, how to fix it (should I just take it to a mechanic), what the costs will be, and if its ok to drive with the fuel injector circuit open. If anyone could help with that it would be appreciated.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I think and maybe I will be corrected and maybe I wont, but I think that the open circuit would mean that it’s got a short or an issue that has that one fuel injector running at all times.

I know on the FI cars when you let off the gas they stop spraying the fuel so that’s what makes them so much better than an older carb. Type auto. 

I would think maybe yours is spraying fuel all the time and that it’s most likely flooding the motor to the point where the car is running bad as they are not designed to have a solid stream of fuel at all times just from one injector which would make the car use more fuel of course and the car might have other issues if the matter isn’t corrected soon. 

Don’t know on the diagram on them as I have been lucky thus far with my FI’s I would download the service manual for our cars and look for it in there.


Good Luck

Donnie H.


----------

